# President of Club Intrawest leaves position



## WBP (Sep 30, 2009)

This month's Club Currents reports that Jim Gibbons will leave as President of Club Intrawest on September 30, 2009. 

With Jim's departures, that represents the top two leadership positions being vacated at Club Intrawest in the past year. Barb Jackson, I believe left earlier this year.

It's my impression that Jim and Barb were the visionaries for Club Intrawest, and are owed credit for their innovation and leadership.

I'm not certain if Jim or Barb alone, collectively, or not at all created the autocratic environment at Club Intrawest, where members seem to have very little influence in the ongoing operations of the Club, but I can only hope that new leaders or perhaps a new management company may be more receptive to member engagement. 

Thank you, Jim, for your leadership, and best wishes for success in your new endeavors.


----------



## smbrannan (Oct 6, 2009)

Well said.

I must admit that when I read the announcement I thought that it would be good for the club to have a change in leadership.  

But not knowing who is going to take over, and what their plans might be, I'm starting to get nervous that they could damage the many good things about CI.




William J. Schneiderman said:


> ....
> 
> It's my impression that Jim and Barb were the visionaries for Club Intrawest, and are owed credit for their innovation and leadership.
> 
> ...


----------

